# salakähmäinen / vaivihkainen



## Gavril

_Varas otti salakähmäisesti / vaivihkaa eurosetelin vieressään istuvan miehen taskusta.

Salamurhaaja liikkui mahdollisimman salakähmäisesti / vaivihkaa lähestymässä tähtäämäänsä eduskuntajaa.

Vuosien jälkeen hän on salakähmäisesti / vaivihkaa onnistunut anastaa katkerimman vihollisensa keksinnöt.

En pidä sinun __salakähmäisestä / vaivihkaisesta lähestymistavastasi -- mielestäni, jos haluamme voittaa vaalissa, pitäisi julistaa avoimemmin näkemyksemme.

Epävarmasti asetettu hattu liukastui __salakähmäisesti / vaivihkaa naulakosta lattialle.

Poika pureskeli salakähmäisesti / vaivihkaa kynsiä luokassa, vaikka opettaja oli kieltänyt häntä sen tekemästä.

Minulle tuntuu siltä, että yrität __salakähmäisesti / vaivihkaa päästä kaikista vastuistasi keksimällä (vaikka vähitellen) verukkeita.


_Kiitos vielä kerran


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

These are my suggestions:

_Varas otti vaivihkaa eurosetelin vieressään istu*neen* miehen taskusta._
_
Salamurhaaja liikkui mahdollisimman *huomaamattomasti* *lähestyessään* tähtäämäänsä *kansanedustajaa*. _(_Eduskuntaja_ isn't a Finnish word.)
_
Vuosien *mittaan* hän on vaivihkaa onnistunut anasta*maan* katkerimman vihollisensa keksinnöt._
_
En pidä sinun *julkisuutta karttelevasta* lähestymistavastasi. Jos haluamme voittaa vaalit, meidän pitäisi mielestäni julistaa *politiikkaamme/näkemyksiämme/sanomaamme *avoimemmin/näkyvämmin.
*
Huonosti* asetettu hattu *putos*i *huomaamatta* naulakosta lattialle. _(Hattu ei voi liukastua!)_

Poika pureskeli *salaa* kynsi*ään* luokassa, vaikka opettaja oli kieltänyt häntä tekemästä *niin*.

Minu*sta* tuntuu, että yrität vaivihkaa päästä kaikista vastuistasi / *kaikesta vastuusta* keksimällä verukkeita *yksi kerrallaan*._


----------



## sakvaka

Niin, ja vaikka tämä ei suoranaisesti ole keskustelun aihe, niin sanomme joko:

_Hän on onnistunut anastamaan
_
tai

_Hänen on onnnistunut anastaa._


----------



## Gavril

You didn't accept the word _salakähmäinen _in any of these sentences. Is that because_ salakähmäinen _makes no sense in any these contexts, or because it has the wrong tone (too formal, too negative, etc.) for these contexts?

What would be a good sentence to use _salakähmäinen _in?





Grumpy Old Man said:


> These are my suggestions:
> 
> _Varas otti vaivihkaa eurosetelin vieressään istu*neen* miehen taskusta._
> _
> Salamurhaaja liikkui mahdollisimman *huomaamattomasti* *lähestyessään* tähtäämäänsä *kansanedustajaa*. _(_Eduskuntaja_ isn't a Finnish word.)
> _
> Vuosien *mittaan* hän on vaivihkaa onnistunut anasta*maan* katkerimman vihollisensa keksinnöt._
> _
> En pidä sinun *julkisuutta karttelevasta* lähestymistavastasi. Jos haluamme voittaa vaalit, meidän pitäisi mielestäni julistaa *politiikkaamme/näkemyksiämme/sanomaamme *avoimemmin/näkyvämmin.
> *
> Huonosti* asetettu hattu *putos*i *huomaamatta* naulakosta lattialle. _(Hattu ei voi liukastua!)_
> 
> Poika pureskeli *salaa* kynsi*ään* luokassa, vaikka opettaja oli kieltänyt häntä tekemästä *niin*.
> 
> Minu*sta* tuntuu, että yrität vaivihkaa päästä kaikista vastuistasi / *kaikesta vastuusta* keksimällä verukkeita *yksi kerrallaan*._


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> You didn't accept the word _salakähmäinen _in any of these sentences.


I didn't realize that myself! I guess it's because I never use the word. I don't know why. It's long, for one thing. You might say: _Monet kaulusrikolliset ovat hyvin salakähmäisiä puuhissaan._


----------

